# Late Fall/Winter Fishing



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well it's sad enough seeing college football coming to a close, how about the fishing? I was wondering if surf/inshore fishing is as productive in the cold months? Obviously they have to eat but are they as accessible without a boat? If so what are some species that are targeted during these cold months ahead? Thanks..


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Reds!!!!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Offshore bottom fishing stays decent, but it's REALLY hard to catch bait inshore, meaning fishing slows down inshore. 
The reds will bite if you know where they are.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Blues are in pretty thick, pomp bite had been good, flounder here and there, and reds of course. Bonita should be pretty thick just offshore if you have a yak. Just a few hundred yards


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

how bout the sounds/bays?


----------



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you to everyone that took the time to reply...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Justin618 said:


> Blues are in pretty thick, pomp bite had been good, flounder here and there, and reds of course. Bonita should be pretty thick just offshore if you have a yak. Just a few hundred yards


Hey, where have you been seeing these blues? Been getting them while fishing for bait gulf side?


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Reds and Founder if you can find them. Been having luck with specks in the creeks now.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, where have you been seeing these blues? Been getting them while fishing for bait gulf side?


Surf. Cut bobos. And you'll see Schools come through chasing bait literally a foot off the shore.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I need to load up on some blues! Weather is perfect now, but this weekend will be colder.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I need to load up on some blues! Weather is perfect now, but this weekend will be colder.


My bait freezer barely closes right now. Hoping to get out there this weekend. Depends on school work


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What all do you have stocked in there? Let me know what day you're thinking of going.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Cownose, big bobos, amberjack.

I'll let you know. Maybe Friday. Depends on how much homework I get done. Have big essay due and presentation.

Edit: add a jack crevalle to that


----------

